
Exploring Information Leakage in Third-Party Compute Clouds (2009) [pdf] - feross
https://hovav.net/ucsd/dist/cloudsec.pdf
======
lolc
Interesting how they managed to get co-hosted! Almost a decade later now, the
Spectre vulnerabilities make the described attacks seem quaint and
theoretical. Still, I wonder whether Spectre has actually been used to
successfully attack systems cross-vm at EC2. The attack is not simple after
all.

